# VIA Corridor OTP and other questions...



## thully (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently planning on taking a VIA corridor train sometime soon from Windsor to Toronto - been wanting to do it for a while, but finally getting around to doing it.

Anyway, I have a few questions:

1) How good is the on-time performance of VIA corridor trains (particularly Windsor-Toronto)? Are the trains pretty much on time (like Amtrak NEC trains and some other corridors like Surfliners), or are long delays common like on Amtrak LD trains (or even some corridors like the Wolverine). I'm wondering because I may want to go to a game at Rogers Centre (next to Union Station) and want to make sure I arrive in plenty of time if coming same-day.

2) Is the wi-fi reliable on the train? I have an iPad with cellular and plan to bring it on the train, but may forego buying a Canadian SIM for it if the wi-fi is reliable as I'll already be paying for Canadian data for my iPhone...

3) Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get prepaid Canadian SIM cards for my iPad/iPhone once I get to Windsor? I know the major Canadian cell carriers will have these (as well as Best Buy and the like), though in some cases I've heard these require a Canadian credit check, credit card, and/or home address. Both devices will be unlocked


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2012)

1) The corridor tends to be pretty reliable. Still, just like the NEC, things can go wrong. If you've got 2 or 3 hours cushion, I'd say you should probably be fine. But I wouldn't gamble game tickets with only say a 1 hour window. Yes, the odds are still good that you'd make it, but....

2) Never tried it and know that VIA charges for their WiFi, which is why I've not tried it. Also, if you're going to do data on your iPhone, don't bother getting it for the iPad. Just tether your iPhone to the iPad using Blue tooth.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 2, 2012)

VIA does not charge for WiFi.

I've used it a few times, and it's been generally fairly decent.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> VIA does not charge for WiFi.
> 
> I've used it a few times, and it's been generally fairly decent.


I see that they've changed the policy since I last rode on the corridor a couple of years ago. When initially implemented VIA was indeed charging for WiFi, and the price was quite steep at the time as I recall.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Jul 2, 2012)

The first time I used VIA rail's WiFi was 4-5 years ago, and it was free back then.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds like you rode just after they started going free. But as shown here, back in 2006, they were most certainly charging for WiFi.

And I know that when I rode in the summer of 2007, they were still charging at that time. I refused to pay their hefty rates, $4 to start and 30 cents per minute after that.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 3, 2012)

VIA wifi is free now, they changed that 2 years ago when they where having reliability issues with it. It has since become more reliable but they have kept it free. VIA WIFI


----------

